# Thought's On My AQHA Mare



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Paco is 13, and i'm wondering if I should keep running her or not. I don't know if you can tell in these pictures, she still has...'swelling'? in her right front pastern. Old Old injury. Never really bothers her, but it flares sometimes. I do know she is a tad sickle hocked. I am to used to looking at her to point out her flaws. In pictures without me on her back. . she is pregnant haha, odd angles, but she is far to moody to stand still for me any time soon -.- 










Here!! You can see that darned swelling in her right pastern. I love the woolies on her feet above <3









In this picture, she looks skinny...which confuses me because it is literally impossible for her to be skinny -.- Movement picture though.


















Can you see her front legs okay here?











Sadly I have none on her hind end -.- People tell me she is a fairly nice mare. Though I have no idea if they're being kind or not. She's never had a problem except for that injury when we hit a pocket around a barrel in the arena -.-

Thought on my baby girl?


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Not to sure if these help. After she foals and everything settles down I may be able to get better ones. The angles are so odd -.-


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Any comments on my girl?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Her back is a bit long, and her neck is a tad short. Her shoulder is steeper than I would like, and she is base narrow, at least in front.

(Keep in mind, these angles are a little wonky, and I'm not the best at spotting an optical illusion.)

I really like her. She's got a deep heartgirth, short cannon bones, and low set hocks. She appears to be a powerfully built little mare. Very nice.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

aforred said:


> Her back is a bit long, and her neck is a tad short. Her shoulder is steeper than I would like, and she is base narrow, at least in front.
> 
> (Keep in mind, these angles are a little wonky, and I'm not the best at spotting an optical illusion.)
> 
> I really like her. She's got a deep heartgirth, short cannon bones, and low set hocks. She appears to be a powerfully built little mare. Very nice.


thanks those big haunches hurt when she accidentally booty bumps you


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I really like her hip/ back end, she seems to have nice amount of bone and her canons/ pasterns are both nice lengths. Her shoulder looks pretty steep to me, and she is slightly sickle-hocked, her back may be a bit long and her pasterns are very upright. In the last picture she looks like she may toe in a bit. Overall, she is a nice mare, except for her steep shoulder and pastern angles. Don't forget to start a foaling thread!
Also, these aren't the best pictures for a critique and I'm an amateur, so take what I say with a grain of salt, haha.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> I really like her hip/ back end, she seems to have nice amount of bone and her canons/ pasterns are both nice lengths. Her shoulder looks pretty steep to me, and she is slightly sickle-hocked, her back may be a bit long and her pasterns are very upright. In the last picture she looks like she may toe in a bit. Overall, she is a nice mare, except for her steep shoulder and pastern angles. Don't forget to start a foaling thread!
> Also, these aren't the best pictures for a critique and I'm an amateur, so take what I say with a grain of salt, haha.


Thanks!! and she has a foaling thread up its Pacos Foaling Update!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not seeing sickle hocks, even in these photos. got to get proper ones for a proper crit. 
nor do I see swelling on the right front pastern.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am not seeing sickle hocks, even in these photos. got to get proper ones for a proper crit.
> nor do I see swelling on the right front pastern.


It will be a bit until i can snap some proper ones, she is all odd proportioned with a giant belly and a jiggly bum -.-


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Heres one of her today, just standing guard over her baby


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Does she look behind the knee at all?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say.. since I can only see the recent picture you put up.. to me she looks back at the knee.. but then again.. Im clueless..


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as continuing to run her on the barrels, what does your vet say?

If there is any question at all about lameness, I would absolutely take your horse to a specialize equine lameness vet for an eval. 

Swelling indicates there is still inflammation going on in her foot. I can see what you are talking about in the last photo you posted (couldn't tell in the other ones). What sort of injury did she have? How long ago?

Conformation-wise, she isn't a "looker" (don't take that in a bad way though). Her shoulder is very steep. Her whole body is under-muscled. Hindquarters should be nice and rounded, instead of "pointy" like hers are (not sure of the proper term there). Neck is short, but back is long (not proportioned evenly). Hard to tell in the picture, but she may be low-heeled in the feet too. Base narrow for sure; I'd expect her to be pigeon-toed but it actually looks like she wears the inside of her hooves faster than the outside, especially that right foot. 

But she looks like a sweetheart. She's got a nice kind eye. Personality is very iimportant too! Not just looks.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

beau159 said:


> As far as continuing to run her on the barrels, what does your vet say?
> 
> If there is any question at all about lameness, I would absolutely take your horse to a specialize equine lameness vet for an eval.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that she just had a baby, all her muscle and weight is gone. Ill post a picture id how muscled she was before. That injury happened...3 years ago? And she's ran on it since. Her shoulder is steep but she us a fairly smooth horse she used to be the most muscular horse I've ever seen, her rear end was HUGE


----------

